# Current Listening...



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Conor71 said:


> *Bach: Violin Partita No. 2 In D Minor, BWV 1004*
> 
> Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 from the Biber, Partita No. 2 from the Bach (Chaccone currently playing as I type) and Sonatas 1 & 2 from the Ysaye:


----------

